# Bin Notification



## coachn (Nov 21, 2010)

Security has notified us that there were suspected terrorist employed at your facility.

Three of the four have been apprehended. *Bin Sleepin, Bin Loafin*, and *Bin **Drinkin* have been taken into custody.

Security has also advised us that, from the description of the fourth cell member, *Bin **Workin* is still within your facility.

Police are confident that anyone who looks like he's *Bin Workin* will be fairly easy to spot. 

Management has issued an additional warning to all other employees to not disturb anyone who looks remotely like he's *Bin Workin* until after shift changes.


----------

